# Better idea: another male betta.



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok you guys bit my fins about breeding so I went out and bought cheese.

I'm not sure but I think he's a Single tail.
He looks less yellow then he is.

Oh and here is Mr.Fishy,hes my fish.







here


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry that i messed up on these pics.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty fish!!


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you. Do you know what type cheese is.

I know Mr.Fishy is a crowntail.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a veiltail.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

A veiltail.......hmmm is that unusual?

I saw a celo betta but i didnt get him, i felt sad but i really wanted a yellow.

Oh and how can i get them to flare?

I could'nt find a better yellow then cheese, well it is petsmart


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Veiltails are pretty common. Put a mirror in front of him and let him see his reflection. That should get him to flare.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

could i show mr.fishy cheeze or is a mirror best?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can let them see each other. I keep mine right next to each other and it doesn' bother them.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

ok


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

oh you did post pics. great!! "Cheese." i love it. great name. My guys both live next to each other and don't flare that much at each other. Crumb won't flare at all, but Bluey will always flare at the mirror, without fail. I used to hang the mirror up on my old betta, Tuttle, and let him get some exercise by flaring. No more than about 15 minutes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If he had holes in his fins, you could call him swiss cheese. lol


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Funny but cheese is just laying in his rock tunnel looking at his big brothers tank.

But hes not eating but i know it takes him awhile to.
He's also breathing slow maybe a gill flap a second.


some times Mr.fishy flares then goes behind his plant.
He'll "tap" the glass.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

:-(Oh no i think cheese has sbd. 

he whent from the top of the tank to the bottom in three seconds.

He's been spending more time in the tunnel with his head poking out toward his brother(Mr.fishy)

He hasnt eaten for 2 days(thats how long ive had him)

I dont want him to die


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometimes it takes a bit of time. Mine wasdoing the same for the first three days then he came around and I cant imagine him being healthier. You could try giving him the shell-less pea or that d word stuff that someone else will remember but I cant. But I didnt use either and my betta pulled through it rather quickly.

By the way hes very pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Daphnia.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

hes cute!


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you Thank you


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Oooh! Nice! Wish I could see him in real life. I bet the yellow is awesome. He might even get MORE yellow after being out of the cup for a while.

Vieltails are my favorite, personally.

I think you made a good decision, it sounds like breeding is a HUGE hassle.


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I would give him a few days before diagnosing him with sbd. He's still adjusting, and some take the transition harder than others. If he still won't eat try daphnia. He's really cute by the way. Hope he perks up!


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok i had to move cheese's tank because he kept attacking the corner.

I caught cheese napping in the grass i have for him but before i could get a shot he moved and acted like he never dozed off.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

cheese! i love it lol, he's so pretty.


----------

